# Bericht von Ko Tao - Thailand



## Laketrout (21. August 2009)

Ich war mit Familie einige Tage auf Ko Tao, der Nachbarinsel von Ko Samui/Phangang.
Bei einem Angelausflug konnte ich einige MahiMahi's und einen LongTom fangen.
Den detailierten Bericht findet ihr auf meiner Homepage.


----------



## Dart (22. August 2009)

*AW: Bericht von Ko Tao - Thailand*

Hi Roland
Wie gewohnt, ein klasse Bericht von dir.#6
Der Marc muss ja ein interessanter, außergewöhnlicher Typ sein, wenn er dort als einer von 4 Berufsfischern mit eigenem Boot, seinen Lebensunterhalt betreitet.
Das dort auch Black Marlin vorkommt, wußte ich bis dato auch nicht. Ich dachte die kommen nur auf der anderen Seite (Andaman Sea) vor.
Gruss Reiner#h


----------



## Sargo (2. September 2009)

*AW: Bericht von Ko Tao - Thailand*

Vielen Dank für den schönen Bericht, war sehr informativ.

Ich bin des Öfteren auf Samui und werde Koh Tao evtl. ma in Betracht ziehen.

Grüße

Jens


----------



## Tortugaf (3. September 2009)

*AW: Bericht von Ko Tao - Thailand*

Ja finde ich auch interessant dein Bericht u. das ein Engländer Berufsfischer in Thailand ist.


G.Tortugaf :vik:


----------



## Airferdo (4. September 2009)

*AW: Bericht von Ko Tao - Thailand*

Oh ja Koh Tao, ich war drei mal dort aber zum tauchen (twin peak) zum fischen wäre ich dort auch gerne mal gegangen aber leider hatte ich keine so schöne adresse und auf das masssenangeln auf handtellergroße barsche kann ich gerne verzichten.
hat dein englischer guide mal etwas von "sail rock" gesagt ? beim tauchen habe ich dort fische gesehen die man sich im traum nicht vorstellen kann.....ich will garnicht näher drauf eingehen sonst puller ich mir heute noch in die hose !!!


----------



## Roosterfish (6. September 2009)

*AW: Bericht von Ko Tao - Thailand*

Schöner Bericht. Vielen Dank.

Roosterfish


----------



## Laketrout (7. September 2009)

*AW: Bericht von Ko Tao - Thailand*



Airferdo schrieb:


> hat dein englischer guide mal etwas von "sail rock" gesagt ? beim tauchen habe ich dort fische gesehen die man sich im traum nicht vorstellen kann.....


Er hat einen Platz erwähnt der eigentlich gut sei, er würde aber dort nicht hin gehen weil viele Taucher dort währen und das nur Probleme gebe. Ob das jetzt "sail rock" war kann ich nicht sagen.


----------

